

Nodejitsu Takes on Heroku and Joyent as Node.js Goes Mainstream  - Chris_Allen
http://launch.is/blog/nodejitsu-takes-on-heroku-and-joyent-as-nodejs-goes-mainstre.html

======
troymc
Are there any other dedicated node.js hosts like Nodejitsu?

